# My favorite custom built to date :-)



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So here's the most recent custom build. This was a pretty fun build. 

The driver is to be used in a > 1cu ft enclosure and driven with up to 1600w 

The motor is from the TC Sounds Axis line. Very nice motor with a huge top plate and lots of copper in the guts. The coil is an 8 layer dual 2ohm from Ultra Audio. Paper cone with large aluminum dust cap which should aid in VC cooling.




*Thankfully the motor was predrilled, but unfortunately it wasn't tapped. So first things first:*



*Aligning the VC correctly in the gap*







*Double stacked spiders*



*VC was a bit long so I chopped her down with a Dremel & cut-off wheel*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Gots to clean that gap yo! *


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

The only thing I had around to compare it to was an a/d/s R12s. You can see the size difference here


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

the shawn 1.6k!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing all the pics of the process!!!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

groundscr8pr said:


> the shawn 1.6k!!!


Hey, I know you!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing all the pics of the process!!!


Thanks man!:thumbsup:


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

awesome build as usual man!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

That oughta pound! Very clean like always :thumbsup:

Did you pull the specs yet?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine!!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice avatar Charles!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

You like that huh
I was gonna put it in the build log but it lost interest
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/137324-bmw-x5-3.html


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll bump the thread for you pumpkin


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

shawnk said:


> So here's the most recent custom build. This was a pretty fun build.
> 
> The driver is to be used in a > 1cu ft enclosure and driven with up to 1600w


Shouldn't this started with:

My dumb ass friend blew up the last sub I built for him, So this is to make sure he cant do it again.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

capea4 said:


> Shouldn't this started with:
> 
> My dumb ass friend blew up the last sub I built for him, So this is to make sure he cant do it again.


lol... something along those lines


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> That oughta pound! Very clean like always :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you pull the specs yet?


bump for specs shawn? did you save them?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

Super cool shawn very nice ads also


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

mikelycka said:


> Super cool shawn very nice ads also


Thanks man!

Yep, the a/d/s is a nice driver. Funny though, 10 yrs ago it was a fairly stout driver. Not anymore though:laugh:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

This man is crazy gifted! Mad props for all the killer work. Been stalking for awhile ans finally had to make this praise public.
:beerchug::2thumbsup:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shawn, you are a wizard. Awesome work and a badass sub.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

deltasaurus said:


> This man is crazy gifted! Mad props for all the killer work. Been stalking for awhile ans finally had to make this praise public.
> :beerchug::2thumbsup:


HaHa! Thanks Ernest! All in good fun 






Niebur3 said:


> Shawn, you are a wizard. Awesome work and a badass sub.


LOL, Thanks Jerry! It's been a while... I see the install is coming along nicely! Hope things are well!


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

I like it so much you are going to have to build it's big brothers sometime in the near future, going to have to dexide what to use them in first though. Hopefully you are getting settled in after the big move!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

deltasaurus said:


> I like it so much you are going to have to build it's big brothers sometime in the near future, going to have to dexide what to use them in first though. Hopefully you are getting settled in after the big move!


Absolutely buddy! I'm looking forward to build some beasts for ya


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome build! What are the T/S parameters?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks man.

I have TS parameters on another computer that I haven't used in a while :blush:


----------

